# Volatile's Fluval Edge



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

very neat. I like your take on it.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just use some heavy test fishing line, since its clear once you slap some moss around the tie as well it will fill in and not show


----------

